# Hello from New Hampshire's Seacoast!



## melanieve9 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm new here and I would love to own a couple of female mice! I've been searching trying to find breeders. Can anyone help? Where do I find these precious mice?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello! We're glad to have you on the forums. I know we've got a good few members in Maryland, but I don't know of any quite as far North as you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think we have a member or two in the Boston area. You might try posting in the Wanted section in the bottom portion of the index.

And, welcome!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

